# Leistung von E-Motoren Rhino,Minn Kota und Motorguide



## tuffbody (18. Juli 2011)

Hallo Leute,

immoment besitze ich noch einen Rhino VX 34 E Motor. Da mir dieser aber zu schwach ist guck ich mich nach was anderem um.
Beim recherchieren ist mir aufgefallen das die Leistungsunterschiede zwischen den Minn Kota Endura C2 und den Rhino VX Modellen schon recht groß sind. Und der Stromverbrauch ist auch relativ gleich.

Da stellt sich mir die Frage warum so viele Minn Kota fahren wenn die Rhino Modelle doch leistungsfähiger und sparsammer sind. 

Und was kann man über die Motorguide Modelle sagen?


----------



## guese1 (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Leistung von E-Motoren Rhino,Minn Kota und Motorguide*

Hallo
Die Stufenlosen Minn Kota haben den riesen Vorteil:
 Bei voller Geschwindigkeit gleichen Stromverbrauch wie andere aber bei zB. halber Kraft nur ca. einviertel.Verbrauch.
Der Gleichstrom wird in einen mit ca. 20000 pulsierenden Gleichstrom umgewandelt.Dies ist schon bei meinem in die Jahre gekommenen 42 EX so.Dies ist beim Schleppfischen ein Riesenvorteil,fahre eh höchstens 50% und man braucht dann keine riesen Batterie oder eben höhere Reichweite.gruß guese1


----------



## steve71 (8. August 2011)

*AW: Leistung von E-Motoren Rhino,Minn Kota und Motorguide*

Moin, ich benutze seit dieser Zandersaison einen Varimax HT 55 zum Vertikalangeln auf der Elbe und bin sehr zufrieden. Der E-Motor ist sparsam im Verbrauch und das Handling einfach und bequem!

Gruß Steve


----------



## soelli (8. August 2011)

*AW: Leistung von E-Motoren Rhino,Minn Kota und Motorguide*

hi,

hab mir vor kurzem für meinen 100kg gfk kahn einen "excursion 40" für 96.-euro auf ebay ersteigert. reicht vollkommen aus. Schleppe auf der 2.-3. stufe ca. 8-10 std. mit 2stk 80ah energy bull von banner.

mein angelspezi besitzt den gleichen und hat ihn mir empfohlen. der fährt schon jahrelang damit, also dürfte die qualität auch passen.

die günstigste/effektivste lösung für meine bedürfnisse.


grüße


----------

